# F20 - 1-series



## nucleotide (May 19, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Wondering if anyone has managed to code a 1-series. When I run ZGW_Search.exe, I get no communication with the car, but the internal IP addresses are both there, and the NIC shows it's connected to something.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards...
-Ali


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Hmmm you are the first I heard of with a F 1 series that's looking to code it. I think your cable is built wrong. Troubleshoot it and get back to us


----------



## dmunz (Apr 26, 2012)

Have you tried running e-sys? I'm about 50-50 ZGW showing a connection but I've always been able to code.

FWIW
DLM


----------



## nucleotide (May 19, 2012)

I have tried just running E-Sys with no luck. The connect via VIN is not an option. 

Just to make sure things are ok with the wire and my computer's configurations, I connected everything to my 2011 F10 and it immediately saw the car and I was able to read the VA. As cn555ic said, it's probably got something to do with the wires. Although the same OBD2 connector on both cars, the 5-seires seems to work and 1-series didn't!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nucleotide said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Wondering if anyone has managed to code a 1-series. When I run ZGW_Search.exe, I get no communication with the car, but the internal IP addresses are both there, and the NIC shows it's connected to something.
> 
> ...


What OS are you running? I have Win7 64-Bit, and I have to run ZGW_Search.exe in the XP SP2 Compatibailty mode for it to work. Even so though, ZGW_Search.exe is not required at all to run E-Sys. It just a nice confirmation of the connection showing the car's VIN, MAC Address, and IP Adress. For your 1-Series, just make sure you use the F020 psdzdata when connecting.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nucleotide said:


> I have tried just running E-Sys with no luck. The connect via VIN is not an option.
> 
> Just to make sure things are ok with the wire and my computer's configurations, I connected everything to my 2011 F10 and it immediately saw the car and I was able to read the VA. As cn555ic said, it's probably got something to do with the wires. Although the same OBD2 connector on both cars, the 5-seires seems to work and 1-series didn't!


You are trying to connect to F020 and not F020 direct, correct?


----------



## nucleotide (May 19, 2012)

That is correct!

You see, I can't select the "connect via vin" as the car's vin is not showing up like it does when I plug into my F10.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

If it connects to the F10 and not the the F20 thats strange. We need to hear from others with F20s to confirm this. Wonder if its a totally different wiring scheme thats needed. One thing I found strange coding in general was the 2010 X3 that I coded recently. It required the d-can cable to have pins 7 and 8 bridged whereas all the other E series cars from 2010 required it to be separated. Why this was done I have no idea. Maybe this is one of those scenarios


----------



## nucleotide (May 19, 2012)

cn555ic said:


> If it connects to the F10 and not the the F20 thats strange. We need to hear from others with F20s to confirm this. Wonder if its a totally different wiring scheme thats needed. One thing I found strange coding in general was the 2010 X3 that I coded recently. It required the d-can cable to have pins 7 and 8 bridged whereas all the other E series cars from 2010 required it to be separated. Why this was done I have no idea. Maybe this is one of those scenarios


I agree with you. But, how did you find out what the wiring schematic was going to be for the X3? Is there any documentation on the wiring schematics between the different vehicle classifications?


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

cn555ic said:


> If it connects to the F10 and not the the F20 thats strange. We need to hear from others with F20s to confirm this. Wonder if its a totally different wiring scheme thats needed. One thing I found strange coding in general was the 2010 X3 that I coded recently. It required the d-can cable to have pins 7 and 8 bridged whereas all the other E series cars from 2010 required it to be separated. Why this was done I have no idea. Maybe this is one of those scenarios


The DCAN pin 7 and 8 issue started when BMW switched from putting CIC's into all of their vehicles vs the CCC. Basically it was the way communication was done with the CIC that necessitated the change. I don't think such a change has been made in the F20. Also the earlier 2010 X3s were E83's vs. F25's.

The weird thing is, if you look on the latest I-levels spreadsheet (granted there could be a new one) the F20 isn't listed for some reason. The F30 is on there stating to use the F20 connection but there is no listing for the F20.

So many questions, so few answers.

Sean


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

nucleotide said:


> I agree with you. But, how did you find out what the wiring schematic was going to be for the X3? Is there any documentation on the wiring schematics between the different vehicle classifications?


I have a modified Dcan cable with a switch to bridge or unbridged the pin 7 and 8. All E-series cars that I have coded required pin 7 and 8 to be unbridged. Everytime I tried to code the X3 with the same D-can pin configuration, NCSexpert gave me an error that it could not read the modules. After all attempts failed, I decided to bridge the pin 7 and 8 connection to the 2010 X3, and low and behold it worked. It read all the modules without a problem.


----------



## Stefan320d (May 20, 2013)

Hi,

same problem to me.

Fine with: 5/2013 F30, connecting with e-sys (VIN is displayed in ZGW_Search).

No connection: 03/2013 F20, nothing displayed in ZGW_Search

Can anyone help me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stefan320d said:


> Hi,
> 
> same problem to me.
> 
> ...


Let car go to sleep for 20 minutes, and then try and connect again.

Do not rely in ZGW_Search. Try and connect with E-Sys no matter what ZGW_Search shows.

Make sure:

F20 (without _DIRECT at end) is the Target Connection. 
Connection via VIN is selected
Series, I-Step (shipment) is selected, and nothing is specified in the DropDown Boxes.


----------



## Stefan320d (May 20, 2013)

Thanks, i will wait till car goes to sleep. 
Hopefully it works. 

Connection via VIN was not selectable, F20 without direct was selected. 

Let you know if i have success. 
Thanks so far...


----------



## Stefan320d (May 20, 2013)

Still the same problem. 
Connection via VIN is not possible.

For my F30 everything works perfectly.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stefan320d said:


> Still the same problem.
> Connection via VIN is not possible.
> 
> For my F30 everything works perfectly.


What E-Sys and PSdZData versions are you using?

Was F20 recently programmed by dealer?


----------



## Stefan320d (May 20, 2013)

Psdzdata Version is 49.8

Car was not programmed by dealer. 

Still in condition like delivery on 3/2013.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stefan320d said:


> Psdzdata Version is 49.8
> 
> Car was not programmed by dealer.
> 
> Still in condition like delivery on 3/2013.


I think I would try 50.4 PSdZData, just to rule it out as an issue.


----------



## Stefan320d (May 20, 2013)

I am just downloading... ;-)


----------



## Stefan320d (May 20, 2013)

Same problem with 50.4.
No Connection via VIN is possible. 

Setup is still workung with ny F30.


----------

